# Lenovo Thinkpad E555 Treiberprobleme



## Dash199t (9. April 2015)

Hi Leute!

Heute ist das von euch empfohlene E555 angekommen, gleich Windows rauf, aber was muss ich feststellen? Das WLAN funktioniert nicht und die Treiber ändern auch nichts dran. Hier mal ein Screenshot vom Geräte-Manager:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir da irgendwer helfen? Ich bin etwas am Verzweifeln 

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Dash.

PS: Das Android Phone ist mein Handy, Betriebssystem: Win 8.1, 64-Bit


----------



## BlueDragonLG (9. April 2015)

Treiber solltest du da finden 

Laptops and netbooks :: ThinkPad Edge laptops :: ThinkPad E555 - Lenovo Support (DE)


----------



## Dash199t (9. April 2015)

Die habe ich ALLE runtergeladen und installiert.. Null Besserung


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. April 2015)

Gehe mit LAN an den Laptop. 
Dann im gerätemanager mit rechtsklick auf die Geräte die Makiert sind.

Dann Treiber aktualisieren klicken. Oder automatisch nach Treiber suchen.

Dann sollte Windows Selbstdisziplin richtigen Treiber suchen aus dem Internet. 

Evtl fehlt net.framework für die Treiber.


----------



## Dash199t (9. April 2015)

.NETist drauf.. Die Windows Fehlersuche findet nichts :/


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. April 2015)

Dash199t schrieb:


> .NETist drauf.. Die Windows Fehlersuche findet nichts :/


Nicht Fehlersuche.  

Auf aktualisieren oder Treiber automatisch suchen.

Aber der Laptop muss am Internet sein.


----------



## Dash199t (9. April 2015)

Das meinte ich ja auch, da kommt immer "Die Treibersoftware für dieses Gerät wurde nicht gefunden."
Ich kann per LAN und alles rein, aber WLAN ist nicht funktionstüchtig, unter Ubuntu aber schon, also ist es definitiv ein Treiberproblem.


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2015)

Dein WLAN wird mit dem Hotkey noch deaktiviert sein.
Drück mal auf deiner Tastatur Fn + den WLAN-Hotkey um die Funkverbindungen einzuschalten.


----------



## stromerome (9. April 2015)

Versuch mal Lenovo System Update 5, das ist das Automatische Treiber Update tool von lenovo, weiß nur nicht ob es dein Gerät unterstützt.


----------



## Dash199t (9. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dein WLAN wird mit dem Hotkey noch deaktiviert sein.
> Drück mal auf deiner Tastatur Fn + den WLAN-Hotkey um die Funkverbindungen einzuschalten.



Hab ich gedrückt, gewartet und das Ergebnis blieb ..



stromerome schrieb:


> Versuch mal Lenovo System Update 5, das ist das Automatische Treiber Update tool von lenovo, weiß nur nicht ob es dein Gerät unterstützt.



Habe dazu nichts gefunden, hättest du da einen Link?


----------



## stromerome (9. April 2015)

ThinkVantage System Update for Windows 8.1 (32-bit, 64-bit), 8 (32-bit, 64-bit), 7 (32-bit, 64-bit) - Desktop, Notebook, Workstation - Lenovo Support (US)

PS: ich nutze das ThinkPad T440s und es läuft damit super


----------



## Dash199t (9. April 2015)

Vielen Dank! Ich lade erstmal alle WinDoof Updates.


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2015)

Dash199t schrieb:


> Hab ich gedrückt, gewartet und das Ergebnis blieb ..



Da kam kein Fenster wo du Bluetooth und WLAN ein/ausschalten kannst?


----------



## stromerome (9. April 2015)

ThinkVantage System Update - Lenovo Support (US)


----------



## Dash199t (9. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da kam kein Fenster wo du Bluetooth und WLAN ein/ausschalten kannst?



Da passierte einfach nichts :/


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2015)

Dann fehlt dir der Hotkey Treiber.
Bei meinen letzten drei Thinkpads hab ich alle Treiber über das System Update Tool von Lenovo installiert.
Hat ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## Dash199t (9. April 2015)

Okay, ich gucke da mal


----------



## Dash199t (9. April 2015)

So, vielen vielen Dank! Ich habe alle Windows Updates und alle Lenovo Updates über die Software gemacht und es geht! Vielen Dank, ich wäre nie darauf gekommen


----------

